# Iron deficiency/anemia



## toni (Feb 20, 2012)

My doctor has been monitoring my anemia for months. He has come to the conclusion that my body does not absorb iron properly. He is referring me to a hematologist for introvenus iron. Before I go that route I want to try powdered or liquid iron but can't seem to find anything good on the web. Does anyone have any experience with it? 

FYI: I had WLS 6 years ago but have always been anemic and don't think it is the cause but I am sure it isn't helping.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2012)

Proferrin is recommended because it contains heme iron which may be better absorbed for some WLS patients. I have heard of some folks who use proferrin to maintain their levels after iron infusions. Infusions would be the quickest way to get your levels up, I would be wary of powdered or liquid iron, assuming you have some malabsorption, as they are likely in the form of ferrous iron which we don't absorb well.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, Angeleyes, that is excellent information. I didn't know there was a heme iron supplement available and now I do! I'll definitely be giving it a try. 

I used to use an awesome product called Chromagen Forte that had intrinsic factor, B12, and enzymes to help break down the iron. But it's no longer on the market. I've been taking a product by Enzymatic Therapies that works fairly well and I'm doing fine with it but it brings my levels up slowly.

The advantage of liquid iron is that, even though it's non-heme iron, it's more easily digested because it's liquid; this is especially important for those of us with altered digestive systems. 

A couple of things when taking iron is to be sure to take it away from meals, with Vitamin C or an acidic juice. Its absorption can be blocked by breads, cereals, dairy, and tea. 

I know we all like to avoid IVs but we give IV iron a lot (IV sucrose) and reactions are very rare, if it's given slowly. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## toni (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks! This is fantastic info. I am going to do more research on both products.

Vicki, I don't mind IV's much. My real reason for searching alterior options is because it has been proving very difficult to schedule an appointment with a hematologist. They are booked for months, work strange hours and warn of ridiculous wait times. Not sure if it is because most of them work out of the oncology department in the hospital or what. If it becomes something I need long term, it might be a problem having to miss work. Hopefully one of these products will help. My numbers aren't super low but low enough to cause a quality of life issue for me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 21, 2012)

I hear ya, Toni. It's something I struggle with, too. It was terrible when I was still having periods, and ended up with a blood transfusion. Now it's settled down, and my hematocrit hovers around 30% which gives my providers fits but since I also have a chronic disease I have anemia from that, so I'm not sure how much better I can get.

I'm sure I'd have more energy, though, if my hematocrit were higher, which is why I continue to work on it. But as you know, managing all your supplements, and the whole "don't take this with that" thing, is tough.

Good luck to you. It's interesting they're having you see a hematologist for anemia. I guess they want to be sure to rule out any of the big nasties that can cause anemia like genetic diseases. I'm glad you're being proactive in the meantime.


----------



## toni (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks...who else could I go to that is able to administer introvenus iron?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 21, 2012)

Your primary care provider can order it, and any infusion center in a hospital can administer it on an outpatient basis. My guess is that they probably want you to see the hematologist just to rule out any other causes of your anemia; there are some rare, genetic diseases that can cause anemia that you'd want to rule out because the iron wouldn't be effective. They did the same thing with me. Problem is that hematologists are busy people, as you've figured out.  So it can take awhile to get in with them.


----------



## cobalt_butterfly (Feb 22, 2012)

i remember being taught that copper is needed to process iron into blood. over here its difficult to find supplements that include copper or other micro-nutrients


----------



## toni (Feb 22, 2012)

I did a search on heme iron and found this product http://www.vitacost.com/Enzymatic-Therapy-Ultimate-Iron. It seems to have everything you guys mentioned. It is heme, soft gel, contains vitamin c and vitamin b12. I hope it works. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 22, 2012)

Yup, that's what I take. I don't have a problem with constipation, and that price is roughly half what I pay at my local health food store. Good find!!!

Enzymatic Therapies is an excellent brand, one I've used for years and trust.


----------



## toni (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been taking this supplement for two weeks and I can feel a difference. It is wonderful. I am not as run down, things aren't so difficult. It is like someone turned a light switch on.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------

